# Accelerated lifting of restrictions from June 29th



## odyssey06 (19 Jun 2020)

The Taoiseach has said that the reopening of a number of places have now moved into Phase 3 of easing Covid-19 restrictions, with *gyms, cinemas, churches and places of worship to open their doors on 29 June*. Speaking at Government Buildings, Leo Varadkar said that the roadmap to reopening the country is being rephased and apart from some exceptions, most things have been moved to Phase 3. This *also includes leisure facilities, hairdressers, barbers and beauticians.*

All *sporting activities* including adult and child leagues can resume but the number of spectators will be limited.
Mass gatherings of *50 people indoors and 200 outdoors* will be allowed from 29 June.
Mr Varadkar said that all going well, that will rise to 100 indoors and 500 outdoors on 20 July... gatherings of more than 5,000 will not take place before 31 August.
He also said people should *continue to work from home* if they can.

The Taoiseach said personal responsibility would become more important and asked people to four things under the concept of DATE - *Distance, Activity, Time and Environment.*









						Taoiseach reveals acceleration of roadmap in Phase 3
					

Taoiseach Leo Varadkar has said that the reopening of a number of sectors has now moved into Phase 3 of easing Covid-19 restrictions, with gyms, cinemas and places of worship to open their doors on 29 June.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## odyssey06 (25 Jun 2020)

As part of this phase it looks like masks/face coverings will be compulsory on public transport also.
No details yet on enforcement of this.

_And a Cabinet sub-committee today agreed to ease restrictions on air travel to some countries within Europe from July. It is understood restrictions will be eased where ‘air bridges’ are established. The air bridges will link Ireland with other countries in Europe where the spread of Covid-19 has been similarly suppressed._









						Face coverings to be made compulsory on public transport
					

The recommendation will go before Cabinet ministers tomorrow.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06 (26 Jun 2020)

This seems to be based on the expectation that the people attending are all from same locality and venue large enough for social distancing:
_There is also set to be an exception made to the 50-person limit for mass gatherings in Phase Three for places of worship.
The Taoiseach said that a “special protocol” will be worked out to allow larger groups to attend services._


----------



## Drakon (29 Jun 2020)

Huge jump in traffic volumes this morning and this afternoon.


----------

